# Ami + Malwa :)



## dominik (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi  
This is my second message here  I would like to introduce to You my cats  

Ami: 









Ami is my first cat, she just turned half of year. When I get her she was snow white, with little black shades on eyes. Now I event don't know how to describe her color - she have white legs, and gray top, but on the other hand she is also smoke, so looks like very dark gray or even black (but the only really black part of her are still only above eyes). 

Click on miniature for larger one: 
     


Malwa: 









I don't have many photos of her, she is about two years old. I have her since last weekend. Unfortunately my digital camera broke two days later, so I don't have good photo of her. Sony promised to replace it's ccd so I hope that soon You will see new photos of her  

 

This is last photo I made (Ami): 










As You can see we have autumn in Poland  The weather is very beautiful last days. I'm quite sad that now I don't have possibility to take any photo, but on otherwise I think that there would be no time to anything else  

EDIT: the last photo is with Ami


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What beautiful cats! :luv 

Great pictures - I hope you get your camera replaced soon! I love autumn - not many changing colors in San Diego, but in New Hampshire, it was my favorite season. 

I love the last picture with Malwa in the leaves.


----------



## dominik (Oct 28, 2006)

marie73 said:


> What beautiful cats! :luv
> 
> Great pictures - I hope you get your camera replaced soon! I love autumn - not many changing colors in San Diego, but in New Hampshire, it was my favorite season.
> 
> I love the last picture with Malwa in the leaves.


Thank You  
Autumn is also my best season, all of them are fine, but this one is most colorful  There are also many fruits  
The last picture is with Ami, this was just the last one I made with this camera, that's why i published it. Take a look careful - Malwa is green eyed while Ami have them orange  

This is the last one of Malwa: 










Unfortunately those two picture don't show how she is beautiful. I can't now show this, You know why. I didn't wanted to disturb her very much on first and second day in new home, later I didn't have chance to to take good photo


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Both of your cats are very beautiful (sorry I got the names mixed up). 

How did you get your cats?


----------



## dominik (Oct 28, 2006)

marie73 said:


> Both of your cats are very beautiful (sorry I got the names mixed up).


I don't mind mixed names, just wanted to introduce them correctly  You can always see Ami or Malwa in my signature if You have doubt which one it is  In avatar there is Ami only  



marie73 said:


> How did you get your cats?


This is very long story about them. In short they were both rescued. 
Ami was born in basement with many other cats somewhere in mountains. Some people did not liked cats to see there and they brick up all windows in basement so they could not escape from there. Fortunately they squeak so loud that other people could hear they and rescue. There were 20 cats with all kind of colors and types, all of them were transported to Cracov and my friend began to search good home for each other. There were very similar place to this one, full of cats, but it was burned. Someone left message "Do You feed cats? Do it in home". Ami was ill, very scary and did not trusted anybody. Now it's very beautiful cat. People call her squirrel because of her very long and long haired tail. All of them asks what kind of race is this. I reply: mountain forest cat 
Malwa came to me from same place, but later. She was taken from the street near place that Ami was. Very ill, she recently was pregnant, but nobody knew anything about kittens, she had milk but could not give it because of illness. Also very thin (about 1kg, less than 1/3 from now). Soon it turned out that she is pregnant again, but it was clear that she can't give birth because for sure she will not survive this. After all surgeries she lived with my friend, but could not be accepted by her two cats. Malwa was quite aggressive, cats of Gosia afraid her so much that they could not live there with her. This was very hard to Gosia to find her new home. She loved her so much, but knew that she can't stay. Today she will came to see how Malwa is doing in new home. Fortunately Ami like her very much  

That's short story  I believe that both cats are very happy here. They had very hard start in their lives. 

That's Ami very soon, after rescue  










She had here about 7 weeks, looking like alien  Take a look also to her family photo (with her brother)  










Her brother lives in our capital city, little far away from here. I have many photos of him  He is very similar to her, but with no white color


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Who could resist those faces? How kind that you took them both in. You are all lucky to have found each other.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Sweet cats! I love Ami's dark nose!!


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

What beautiful puss cats


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

Such pretty cats! How sweet of you to take them in.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Such pretty cats and pictures. I like the "Mountain Forest Cat" idea :lol:


----------



## dominik (Oct 28, 2006)

I also wrote in her document "Ami Edzia od Liwii*PL" which means "Ami from Liwia*PL" (Edzia is second name  like it is from cattery  Liwia is the nickname of girl who adopted her. I'm laughing about this because almost all people asks me what kind of race is this, and it's boring to reply always - it's just domestic cat


----------



## dominik (Oct 28, 2006)

BTW: temporarily I had also Rudy vel Horacy cat, he was meant to stay with me, but Gosia asked me to take Malwa because there was a big chance that she will live peaceful with my Ami - that turned out truth, they are very similar each other, came from one place so they understand each other  
Horacy went to good home, maybe You would like to see him also: 


















More photos about Horacy here: 

http://dominik.kei.pl/rudy/

This is his adoption site, he found his home very soon after I created it. Maybe someday I will have three cats, and one like he was  Now I know it was best for him to go to Zosia  

Click on some links from this page and You will see him with Ami when they met  After just only two days they slept together, wash ourself. It was great cat, one of the cutest I ever seen. I bet You can't realize even this


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

They're both beautiful and have such striking eyes!!


----------



## dominik (Oct 28, 2006)

coaster said:


> They're both beautiful and have such striking eyes!!


You meant this? 










My friend said - eyes surrounded with cat


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Beautiful cats!! You take great pictures.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

What kind of camera do you use? Are those pictures photoshopped or are they just posing on some colored fabric :?:


----------



## dominik (Oct 28, 2006)

kitkat said:


> What kind of camera do you use? Are those pictures photoshopped or are they just posing on some colored fabric :?:


All of them were taken by sony dsc f717, which is right now damaged (but sony replaces them for free). This camera is famous about it's vivid colors. I used to take too dark photos (because all digital cameras can take good details of shadows, not lights like analog) and them change contrast, brightness and gamma, sometimes also correct some mistakes like angle, chromatic aberrations and others also crop, resize and sharpen images. Everything in The Gimp which is free photoshop software. I hope that end effect is nice. Mainly I know every detail of my digital camera, I have it since 2002 so I know everything about it, many things were described in Peter iNova Ebook about this line of digital cameras.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Beautiful cats. I've never seen a cat like Ami before 8O . She's lovely  . Your signature picture isn't working  .


----------



## myfamilia (Aug 5, 2004)

WOW...such big eyes you have, kitty. You have very beautiful cats. Very talented with your camera, too. I love the 'Cat on Blue, Rudy vel Horacy'. Quite a stunning and and handsome fella.


----------

